# The Beast again!



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I fired my big smoker this weekend just to experiment with an idea on adding cook space. I found a campfire cooking rack at Wal-Mart that looked as though it would fit in the cook chamber of The Beast( pet name for my bigger smoker). Worked great!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Man that makes me hungry!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang!


----------



## Young Guns (Oct 21, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dang x2 for my first ever reply on PFF.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

whats that wrapped in the bacon on the bottom? it doesnt matter cause itll be great no matter what with that bacon just curious.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

jakec said:


> whats that wrapped in the bacon on the bottom? it doesnt matter cause itll be great no matter what with that bacon just curious.


They are called "Fatties". Breakfast sausage with cheese stuffing wrapped in bacon and cooked on a smoker.



















Thanks Y'all!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

How about sharing the recepit for them great looking "Fatties". :thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> How about sharing the recepit for them great looking "Fatties". :thumbsup:


 
Go here! 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/fatties-123768/

Thanks Y'all.:thumbsup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

damn that sounds good! that could be my favorite food ever. im gonna try some. i know anytime ive ever smoked fatties before i loved it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Next Event?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive got some fatties on thr grill right now. first time ive tried them. Also some bbq deer backstrap. Ill let yall know how they turn out. Heres before pics.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Pic 









didnt work


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

I know it's gone by now but what happened to the after pics????


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

It took longer than i thouht to cook them and the beer flowed like wine. I got a little tipsy but heres a pic.









Man these things are great.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! They look great! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks paymaster they were man im glad you shared the recipe.


----------

